# Dry Bath?



## tillyandapril

I've heard that some rodents like to take dry baths. Do mice need or like dry baths? If so, what sort of powder is good to use?


----------



## PPVallhunds

I've never seen a mouse attempt to dust bath (like degues and chinchilla do) snd with dusty bedding known to cause breathing problems in mice and rats id be incline not to try it. They would most likely just pee in it anyway.


----------



## Serena

I tried to give mine a sand bath- they just used is as a toilet


----------



## tillyandapril

Thanks for answering, I don't think I'll try it then


----------



## mich

I do have some dusting powder especially for rodents. I rub it through their coat and it freshens them up. I don't think mice are like Chincillas and go to a dust bath like a Chincilla would.


----------



## Serena

why do you feel the need to rub anything in your mices coats?
If they are healthy and live in a sanitary environment, they are perfectly capable of keeping themselves clean


----------



## L&amp;CLove

Serena said:


> why do you feel the need to rub anything in your mices coats?
> If they are healthy and live in a sanitary environment, they are perfectly capable of keeping themselves clean


Exactly, they clean themselves very often so they don't need any help in cleaning. They're different from other rodents, keep in mind.


----------



## raisin

What about sand baths for mice with different coat textures. I think hamsters like it because their fur is really thin so it gets oily quickly. So theoretically a long-haired satin mouse could have the oiliest coat for a mouse, and might appreciate it. Just a though.


----------

